# New video for 2009



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

That's brilliant, great work


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Very understanding neighbors indeed! That was outstanding! 
How long did it take to program?

Cab


----------



## webbtech (Aug 15, 2009)

It takes about 2 hours for each 20 seconds of music. For Thriller there was over 28 thousand different events.


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

That was fantastic. Very well sync'd I admire your efforts, I wish my neighbors would be that "cool". Keep up the good work. Keith


----------

